# Transfer Between TiVos



## Greg Kuritz

Hi...

I currently have two TiVo boxes, a XL and XL4. I regularly transfer shows and parts of shows between the two devices and to my PC. I am thinking about getting the new EDGE TiVo but have read that transferring to PC is no longer supported. Can you still transfer between the Edge and another (older) TiVo? Also, is the option to transfer from a paused location still there? If so, can you transfer a show from the Edge to the XL4 and then from there transfer the show to the PC?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## pfiagra

With the Edge running the TE4 software and all DVRs on the same account and same network:

You can still transfer between TiVos (provided the show is not copy protected) but it has to be done using TiVo Online. It cannot be done from the DVR. Also, TiVo Online will only transfer the whole show; there is no way to transfer just from a pause point.
You can still stream content from the Edge to either of your Premieres (and vice versa)
You can transfer non copy protected shows from the Edge running TE4 to your PC (e.g., using pytivo).
You cannot transfer from your PC directly to the Edge running TE4. You would have to transfer from your PC to one of your Premieres, then use TiVo Online to transfer it to the Edge.


----------



## Greg Kuritz

pfiagra said:


> With the Edge running the TE4 software and all DVRs on the same account and same network:
> 
> You can still transfer between TiVos (provided the show is not copy protected) but it has to be done using TiVo Online. It cannot be done from the DVR. Also, TiVo Online will only transfer the whole show; there is no way to transfer just from a pause point.
> You can still stream content from the Edge to either of your Premieres (and vice versa)
> You can transfer non copy protected shows from the Edge running TE4 to your PC (e.g., using pytivo).
> You cannot transfer from your PC directly to the Edge running TE4. You would have to transfer from your PC to one of your Premieres, then use TiVo Online to transfer it to the Edge.


Thank you for all the great information. One question: TE4 I guess is the operating system? If I buy a new Edge now, will it have TE4?

Thanks!!!

Greg


----------



## pfiagra

Greg Kuritz said:


> Thank you for all the great information. One question: TE4 I guess is the operating system? If I buy a new Edge now, will it have TE4?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Greg


Yes, TE4 refers to the OS software, and Edge will only run TE4.


----------



## jangell2

I think in the question above, it is referring to TiVo’s the owner is keeping. What would happen if Tivo replaced and Edge with another? Could I transfer shows from the old to the new before returning the old Tivo?


----------



## pfiagra

jangell2 said:


> I think in the question above, it is referring to TiVo's the owner is keeping. What would happen if Tivo replaced and Edge with another? Could I transfer shows from the old to the new before returning the old Tivo?


As long as the two DVRs are on the same account, have active service, and are on the same network, you can transfer non copy protected shows using TiVo online.


----------



## jangell2

pfiagra said:


> As long as the two DVRs are on the same account, have active service, and are on the same network, you can transfer non copy protected shows using TiVo online.


What shows are usually copy protected? My Tivo mainly contains the networks and cable channels.


----------



## HerronScott

jangell2 said:


> What shows are usually copy protected? My Tivo mainly contains the networks and cable channels.


That depends on your cable provider. Some copy-protect almost all while others only tend to copy-protect the movie channels (We have Comcast and they follow the latter model).

Scott


----------



## Michael Gargano

I'm trying to transfer recordings and One Passes from my TiVo Premiere XL to my new TiVo Edge, but TiVo Online keeps giving me error message: "There is a problem communicating with this TiVo box. Make sure your box is connected to your home network, then try again." related to the Premiere. It will see the To-Do List on the Premiere, but when I try to go to One Pass Manager tab, it gives me that error message. 

Contacted support and they said it's some kind of communication issue between the Premiere and Edge and some kind of software that's missing on the Edge that's causing TiVo Online not to have visibility to the Premier, which made zero sense to me. 

Anyway, they said they'd get back to me in 3-400 business days, so I guess I should just sit tight with my new Edge that I apparently wasted money purchasing.


----------



## justinw

Did you just activate the new Edge? I think it took a day or two after being activated for me to be able to transfer from my Roamio to the Edge.


----------



## Kurs0010

justinw said:


> Did you just activate the new Edge? I think it took a day or two after being activated for me to be able to transfer from my Roamio to the Edge.


Were you able to transfer your One Passes? I'm having trouble transferring One Passes from my Bolt to new Edge. I have no issues transferring recordings. But I have SO MANY ONE PASSES on my Bolt that I cringe at the task of manually doing it.


----------



## kpeters59

KMTTG can copy your OnePasses and Channels List.

-KP


----------



## Kurs0010

kpeters59 said:


> KMTTG can copy your OnePasses and Channels List.
> 
> -KP


Would you say that's user friendly for people who are...not terribly tech savvy?


----------



## lhvetinari

Kurs0010 said:


> Would you say that's user friendly for people who are...not terribly tech savvy?


Setting it up can be a bit of a pain, and you should know the IP addresses of your TiVos in case the autodiscover beacon doesn't work, but once it's set up it's pretty low maintenance.


----------



## kpeters59

Kurs0010 said:


> Would you say that's user friendly for people who are...not terribly tech savvy?


No, but it's mostly your best choice.

You can do it...there's a thread discussing it where plenty of help is available.

-KP


----------



## Michael Gargano

Kurs0010 said:


> Were you able to transfer your One Passes? I'm having trouble transferring One Passes from my Bolt to new Edge. I have no issues transferring recordings. But I have SO MANY ONE PASSES on my Bolt that I cringe at the task of manually doing it.


I was never able to do it and gave up after 2 months of back and forth with TiVo Support. I ended up just inputting all the One Pass info from my Premier to my Edge manually.


----------



## kpeters59

KMTTG isn't that bad. It just does a LOT.

Make sure your Java is installed and up to date.

Unzip the KMTTG archive. Run the kmttg.jar file.

Find the 'Remote' tab. Find the Season Pass tab. 'Refresh'. 'Save'.

Reverse on the new TiVo.

Repeat for Channels.

-KP


----------



## justinw

One passes easily transferred over for me using TiVo online 


Kurs0010 said:


> Were you able to transfer your One Passes? I'm having trouble transferring One Passes from my Bolt to new Edge. I have no issues transferring recordings. But I have SO MANY ONE PASSES on my Bolt that I cringe at the task of manually doing it.


----------



## Kurs0010

Michael Gargano said:


> I was never able to do it and gave up after 2 months of back and forth with TiVo Support. I ended up just inputting all the One Pass info from my Premier to my Edge manually.


I'm afraid that's going to be me too haha. I am hopeless at stuff like this. At least with the Edge I can say the name of the One Pass into the remote to search


----------



## Finney

pfiagra said:


> With the Edge running the TE4 software and all DVRs on the same account and same network:
> 
> You can still stream content from the Edge to either of your Premieres (and vice versa)





I get an error every time I try to stream from my Living room TiVo to the Edge in the bedroom saying it can't do it. Even though it sees the TiVo and all the shows on it. It questions whether they are on the same network and account. Which they are... 
But I can transfer shows from one to the other through TiVo online...


----------



## Kurs0010

Finney said:


> I get an error every time I try to stream from my Living room TiVo to the Edge in the bedroom saying it can't do it. Even though it sees the TiVo and all the shows on it. It questions whether they are on the same network and account. Which they are...
> But I can transfer shows from one to the other through TiVo online...


And I can stream shows between TiVos no problem, but still not able to transfer online. Sounds like put together we have one perfect TiVo lol


----------



## kmitch

After many failed attempts, using TiVo Online, I was finally able to transfer all 192 One Passes from a Premiere XL4 to a new Edge, but could only select FIVE at a time. Anymore than that and I'd either get a communication error message or they just silently wouldn't transfer to the Edge. In the end I went to decaf and one at a time. Also, don't both trying to keep them in the priority order. No matter what I tried, the last one transferred would inject randomly into the priority list on the Edge. Once they all were transferred, I sorted them on the Edge. 

Hope this helps, 
Ken


----------



## JoeKustra

Sounds like number 5: EDGE - Issues we're tracking


----------



## Kurs0010

kmitch said:


> After many failed attempts, using TiVo Online, I was finally able to transfer all 192 One Passes from a Premiere XL4 to a new Edge, but could only select FIVE at a time. Anymore than that and I'd either get a communication error message or they just silently wouldn't transfer to the Edge. In the end I went to decaf and one at a time. Also, don't both trying to keep them in the priority order. No matter what I tried, the last one transferred would inject randomly into the priority list on the Edge. Once they all were transferred, I sorted them on the Edge.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Ken


Lucky! I couldn't even get my shows on the Bolt to appear on the TiVo Online "manage one passes" section until I deleted a good chunk of them (shows that had ended). I was excited to see them appear - but there was no transfer button! I could only delete them.


----------

